# Totilas will NOT be at the Olympics!



## MillionDollar (5 July 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7631/313267.html


----------



## Nicnac (5 July 2012)

Sad for Germany and Toto fans, but positive for Team GB!


----------



## silu (5 July 2012)

Had Glandular fever years ago and not exactly life threatening altho don't feel great but certainly nowhere near bedridden . Slightly surprised he's withdrawn already for this reason? however maybe there are degrees of the illness,and he's really poorly with it. Is also male after all!


----------



## attheponies (5 July 2012)

Just not gone right for them has it? Have my suspicions re the glandular fever - just hope Totilas is happy & well. Can't help but wish he'd be returned to where he belonged.


----------



## paddi22 (5 July 2012)

I have two friends who got glandular fever over the last few years and it completely wiped them out. One was bedridden for a couple of weeks, lost tons of weight and ended up in hospital. the other spent months recovering and still isn't right. its a horrible infection


----------



## Missmac (5 July 2012)

I had severe glandular fever when i was 13/14 so i know how ill he must feel but i wouldnt say it was life threatenend. Having said that i remember Mum reading somewhere at the time that it can turn into/bring on ME (although dont quote me on that! It was many years ago!)


----------



## midi (6 July 2012)

Yeah glandular fever can be nasty, my mum had it and it wiped her out for at least a few months and I know of a friend its nearly been a year and she still can't go back to work / do anything due to how severly its affected/ing her !


----------



## Amymay (6 July 2012)

attheponies said:



			Just not gone right for them has it?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.  Rather sad really.


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 July 2012)

silu said:



			Had Glandular fever years ago and not exactly life threatening altho don't feel great but certainly nowhere near bedridden . Slightly surprised he's withdrawn already for this reason? however maybe there are degrees of the illness,and he's really poorly with it. Is also male after all!

Click to expand...

I had glandular fever as a teenager and was well and truly bed ridden, took me several months to recover.
Sad Totilas won't be at the Olympics but I have to say his more recent performances haven't been anything like his time with Edward Gal.


----------



## Luci07 (6 July 2012)

Ditto to the glandular fever. It's awful, it wipes you out and he obviously was pushing himself before being fully recovered. He couldn't really win...if he had not pushed himself he would be accussed of not bothering and now he has and relapsed he is still being vilified. Very sorry we won't see him at the Olypmics and actually, would be pretty sure most of the GB team would feel the same...


----------



## MissSBird (6 July 2012)

I've tickets for the dressage and I'm disappointed he won't be there - however the last thing the horse needs is for a unfit rider to try and push themselves resulting in a poor performance. We all know how much feeling a bit poorly affects us when we're riding, and glandular fever is nasty business.

Sad, but the right decision for horse and rider.


----------



## SusannaF (6 July 2012)

If Rath had gone ahead and ridden when ill he'd have been crucified for ruining things for Totilas.


----------



## redriverrock (6 July 2012)

Im really disappointed, Im not a great dressage diva myself but can appreciate the work that goes into producing and riding these horses. My cousin had glandular fever and it knocked her out for a year. I actually think most of the other competitors will be abit disappointed too....he may not have been guaranteed to win but it may seem like abit of a hollow victory for whoever does? I think most sports people no matter what they do want to beat and compete against the best and no one can deny that he is certainly up there.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (6 July 2012)

Can't really agree with you there, re likelihood of them winning if they had gone. Now if it had been Gal riding Totilas, that would have been a different matter. I'd have been sorry to have missed that pairing!


----------



## eahotson (6 July 2012)

trakehnersrock! said:



			Can't really agree with you there, re likelihood of them winning if they had gone. Now if it had been Gal riding Totilas, that would have been a different matter. I'd have been sorry to have missed that pairing!
		
Click to expand...

That.


----------



## CalllyH (6 July 2012)

I don't think there was any question that they would be there. It's too public an event for them that I don't think they would have wanted to be a part off


----------



## Armas (6 July 2012)

I for one am pleased that Totilas will NOT be at the Olympics given that he has been trained using Rollkur/Hyperflexion/LDR.
In a recent competition Rath was photographed using Rolkur. I am not wanting to bashing Rath but I consider the use of Rollkur barbaric.
Go team GB


----------



## swanny (6 July 2012)

WOW, what a headline!!
I will be sad not to see him there but as other people have said, would we have been happy to see him if he was unhappy? We loved Totilas with Edward beacause they seemed so in tune with eachother, some thing which can only come with years of hard work and trust building. Recent reports have suggested that this has not been the case with Rath. 
Unfortunately for the Germans, maybe what goes around comes around. Most of us believe it was awful for the horse to be taken from Edward the way he was and the riders devastation was obvious. Lets hope that Totilas is ok and that, some day we will see him on the world stage again, at his best. If not, I hope they take care of him, i'm sure their substantial investment will ensure this happens.
However, go Team GB, there's still Adelinde and Anky but we can beat them can't we????!!!!


----------

